# Novice needs help!!



## neila (Jul 25, 2008)

I am new to bowfishing and have gone three times now. Shot 0 on the first trip, 2 on the second and two on the thrid. I am hooked. However, on my last trip, I had serious trouble keeping my arrow on the bowstring when I pulled back my draw. I switched to a new arrow and still the same. I had to switch my grip style to three fingers on the second joint and squeeze the heck out of the arrow to get it to draw back and stay on the string. I have shot archery on and off since my childhood and this has never happened. Please help!![/b]


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Could be the serving on your bow-string is wore out. Otherwise I would say knock but sounds like you tried that.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good news for you it will cost you maybe a dollar to fix. I have seen this problem alot and all that you need to do is buy some electrical tape wrap it around where you knock your arrow a few times so that the knock locks onto you bowstring tight and shoot away.


----------

